# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  phần mềm turbo pascal

## phukienplus

ai có phần mềm turbo pascal chạy tốt trên win cho mình xin với, cảm ơn nhiều

----------


## muabanxe

chào bạn! 
bạn *download ở đây* nhá!

----------

